
Why is health care so damn expensive? - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/13/why-is-health-care-so-damn-expensive/
======
masonic

      Despite all of that spending, the age-adjusted mortality rate for Americans has declined practically every year since 1980. 
    

" _Despite_ "? Isn't a declining mortality rate a good thing?

------
simonblack
Lack of single-payer medical services system.

Many 'poorer' countries seem to be able to afford single-payer health
services, but the US can't?

Cui bono. (Follow the Money)

